# Cannot Burn CD's



## CosmosGirl (Jan 13, 2005)

I have a Dell 4600. Burned cd when I first bought this pc. Have not been able to since.Roughly 2 years. My cd rom drive is E:, Sony cd-rw crx216e. Driver version 5.1.2535. I bought Maxell cd-r, 80 min., 700 mb. When I looked up my cd rom properties with the cd still in the drive, it said i had no space left. No room to record, though it was a new disk fresh out of its case. Suggestions please. Thank u.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

You may want to try this driver update to see if it solves your problem.

http://members.driverguide.com/driver/detail.php?driverid=84200

You have to join the site to download the file but it's no big deal.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Interesting... You shouldn't need to load any drivers for optical drives for XP. I wonder if it's just a media recognition issue?


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

According to the update this update makes the cd/rw be seen as a writable device. As you said it shouldn't be needed, but who knows.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That's pretty odd, I'd have thought you might need a firmware update, odd that it's a driver update...


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

CosmosGirl said:


> I have a Dell 4600. Burned cd when I first bought this pc. Have not been able to since.Roughly 2 years. My cd rom drive is E:, Sony cd-rw crx216e. Driver version 5.1.2535. I bought Maxell cd-r, 80 min., 700 mb. When I looked up my cd rom properties with the cd still in the drive, it said i had no space left. No room to record, though it was a new disk fresh out of its case. Suggestions please. Thank u.


Some drives don't like CD-R's labeled 'Music'.


----------



## CosmosGirl (Jan 13, 2005)

I downloaded the cd exteme update from the website listed. Upon trying to run it, it said i needed to reinstall sony cd extreme. I checked out all my cd's that came with my dell and have come up empty. I have a dvd disk but nothing--or so it seems--for reinstalling my cd rom drive. I have used 3 different types of cd's in attempt to record also--cd-r music, cd-r and cd-rw...come up with same results. cant record. suggestions please.


----------



## CosmosGirl (Jan 13, 2005)

"bump"


----------



## CosmosGirl (Jan 13, 2005)

ok, I'll try this again. Didn't do bump right?? I botched my last post...I have cleaned both my disc and drive. I have used various brand new discs, Musicmatch and Windows Media Player both. When i downloaded music from cdzInc., the files came up as asf. or asx--in Windows...I redownloaded music into Musicmatch and changed the file name to wav. No, I do not know what I'm doing but thought I'd give it a shot. Regardless, outcome is still same...absolutely does not recognize any disc in drive...or says to make sure disc is clean or undamaged or doesn't recognize file name or codec...help.


----------



## 1969Mach (Aug 6, 2006)

I have the same setup. A Dell 4600 with a Sony E Drive #CRX216E that will not recognize anything.

What generally happens is that I end up opening and closing and opening and closing the stupid drawer anywhere between 3 and 30 times, each time watching and hearing the disc spin, the green light blinking, and then after about 30 seconds, it goes silent and nothing pops up on the screen. It has done this for about 2 years now. I've tried re-installing, enabling and disabling the "disk detector". I've exhausted every known possible solution that I've been told, or creatively thought of on my own.

It must be a Dell thing?

CosmosGirl, have you been able to resolve this since your last post?


----------

